# Practices of Gardner Apiaries



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone speak for the practices used by Gardner Apiaries? Their website is extremely basic, and I can respect that. I'm just astounded by the cost difference of their bees vs many others (about half). Is that just because they are well established and can operate that cheap? Or are others gouging? 
I'd love to save a little and get cheaper bees from someone like Gardner, but I don't want to be buying CHEAP bees. If I get a dud package of bees and have to spend more money on new queens and treatments, then it's not worth it. I suppose that goes without saying. But do they breed for resistance? Do they use a chemical free program? I don't want to buy dependent bees and have to convert them to strong bees.
I'm considering ordering a few packages from them for 2012 to begin my treck down the road as a beekeeper. I'm starting it purely as a hobby so I'd like to keep it cheap until I decide whether or not I want to upscale. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I know I had the same questions when l was looking for my first bees. Hopefully you will get feedback on these folks that will answer your concerns. My one question is are they local? Lots of people go to Texas to propagate their bees and I know you must have package and nuc producers within driving distance of you. You will do yorself a huge favor if you look there. and also find your very own old local beekeeper. He may have the bees and he will have the knowledge you need. Good luck. This is an edit. GO to the consumer reports postings on this very supplier.


----------



## wkinne (Jul 17, 2010)

Their prices are a good deal, but I would not call them that uncommon. If you look hard enough you will find others at these kind of prices. But sorry, I have never bought from them. Their yards sure look nice in the pics though! :thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Your local bee club will probably have the story on them and/or where to get good inexpensive bees. We have folks showing up at our meetings all the time asking the same questions and then we never see them again. That's ok and we don't mind. You don't have to join to be a beekeeper and part of our role is to help everyone regardless of membership. I think most bee clubs are like that, (hopefully) so feel free to go and ask questions.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

In response to Vance G: The place that is 1.5 from me is local yes. Actually it is part of the BeeWeaver group which you've probably seen/heard of. Wouldn't it be ironic if indeed, Gardner was wintering bees in Texas and then distributing from GA? I doubt it though. GA is far enough in the South to stay fairly mild through the winter. 

I've been meaing to join my local beek society, but just keep forgetting to send in the form that has been filled out on my desk for a couple of months now. I imagine yes that they could help me find some local cheap bees. I was just curious more than anything because Gardner was the first one I saw with such an outstandingly low cost compared to everyone else. That's why I was wondering about their practices, if they were/weren't doing something to make their operations that much cheaper. Or if in fact the other guys are just gouging. It's like if one gas station charges $1.50/gallon when everyone else is charging $3.50/gal. It just raises curiosities. 

I actually figured worst case I would buy the cheap packages of bees from Gardner and then introduce a resistant queen bought locally. I see the reoccuring issue with Gardner to be sterile queens, but again that could be from the wet spring of 2011. BeeWeaver seems pretty proud of their queens, but I like that they have history they can prove of the process they went through to wean their bees off of drugs and make them more resistant. Of course I guess if I were to pay $70 for a package from Gardner just to introduce a $25 queen from BW, then I would be just as well off to go ahead and get the $120 package deal from BW. Yeah I guess its a wash in the end but hey, good conversation right! Thanks to all for your responses. 

The question still hangs though: What is the program used by Gardner?


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

If this is the Gardner Apiaries out of Baxley, GA, then I have some experience with them. Overall, I'd say they're good people and their customer service was great. Last year was my first attempt at beekeeping, and I only ordered one package. That being said, the package they sent me had an unfertilized queen. By the time my hive turned laying worker, and I figured it out they were waaaay behind. They promptly sent me a new queen. Awesome, except I had the exact same problem. Drone comb all over the place. By then it was probably mid to late July and I was out a colony (there was no way they could catch up and have enough stores to overwinter) and I was bummed. 

I'd heard from some folks that several of the southern apiaries had problems with unfertilized queens that year. I don't know anything about that, but if I were in your shoes, I'd look to purchase bees from someone locally, preferably someone who is close who you can go and talk to in person if need be. Again, this is just my experience. Take it for what you will. Best of luck to ya. =)


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

$120 is very high for a package unless they come with an amazing VSH/SMR/hygienic queen, which seems to be the case with BeeWeaver bees. Even so you might be better off to get cheaper bees and a BW queen.

Out here in Oregon our main bee store (Ruhl Bee Supply) has 2012 packages for $84. I got packages from a local beekeeper last spring for $68. I have never seen a package here for more than $100. Nucs run from $80-$130 depending on the supplier and queen genetics.

Mark


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, the BW package does include a hygenic queen. That is why I said it may just be a wash. If I pay $70 plus let's say another $15 for shipping from GA, and then throw in a BW queen for $25, then right there I am at $120, which is exactly what I would pay if I drive 1.5 hours and pick them up direct from BW. I suppose high quality demands a high price. I just hope I obtain the quality...Thanks.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Any supplier can have a bad package once in a while. You buys your bees and you takes your chances. I prefer buying local bees (mainly nucs).


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There is already a Thread about this under Consumer Reports. Maybe you would like to check that out and continue your inquiries there. Just a thought.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I have never bought packages from them but i do buy queens from them from time to time. either when i have cells that didnt take good in the fall or I have several queenless hives and dont have cells ready. they have always been good queens that i have gotten from them and also get them shipped out fast.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Tom Brueggen said:


> In response to Vance G: The place that is 1.5 from me is local yes. Actually it is part of the BeeWeaver group which you've probably seen/heard of. Wouldn't it be ironic if indeed, Gardner was wintering bees in Texas and then distributing from GA? I doubt it though. GA is far enough in the South to stay fairly mild through the winter.


Exactly. What VanceG is referring to is the 100s of thousands that come down here from SD, ND, MN, MI, NE, etc. each Fall. They winter their bees here and then split them in the spring. Many sell their surplus nucs. I don't know if I am close enough to you but I will have some nucs for sale in the spring. 
Feel free to join our local bee forum (etba.info). 
Thanks,
mike


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

Sometimes cost is reflective of overhead, advertising in the magazines and quality of feed as well as conditions faced throughout the year, not just during the good part or bad part. I'm in a different business and my overhead wasn't near the same as other guys with shops etc and so I can offer less expensive service. 
The fact that they are splitting more bees cause they have a longer season, and possibly have trucking down that way that costs less etc doesn't mean the other guys are gauging, though they do have to make a living and replace things used for business, so... Gardner may make there own woodenware from trees in their fields etc.
The sterile queen thing is not a good reference though. Thanks for that info, but I'd prefer to get a genetically superior queen from a proven source anyhow, and possibly use their bees, if I was local to them. I like Nucs though 
Good Luck


----------



## night (Mar 21, 2011)

Two packages came from them this spring and very happy hope they over winter in Ohio ok.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to Baxley,Ga in March with my mentor to pickup 280 packages from Gardner two of witch were mine. Another friend got twelve and only one absconded. I have made splits from both of mine as well as borrowed frames of brood to boost splits through out this season. And they have produced a respectable amount of honey. I used there queens to make splits and had no troubles. It was an experience I will never forget seeing I'm guessing the size 40x40 packaging room where they were prepping the bees for shipping. You don't leave your mouth open long for fear a bee will fly in. I would recommend them to anyone. I look forward to going back in 2012.


----------

